# Show Yourself!



## Jezlad

I've added profile photo's to the profiles page. Obviously this isn't everyones cup of tea but it should give us that little bit more to talk about!

They can be uploaded or remotely linked via the profile area. HAve fun with this feature guys - best profile photo competitions are on the horizon!

I still have to sort the font colour on profiles and tweak a few other nagging glitches around the site.

One other thing, anyone that uploads pornographic or copyright infringing images will be banned immediately.


----------



## Anphicar

Thats cool. 

I would upload a photo of myself, but i honestly dont take pictures of people/myself/things.

I like to visualize things.

But if I had one, really, I would post it. Maybe I can find one on my other computers...


----------



## Jezlad

It's optional. I doubt many people will add an image.

Its an idea I took off http://fumbbl.com


----------



## Elchimpster

It is done...


----------



## the cabbage

I have an image to add which is the correct file size but I cant work out the pixel thing.

Can anybody help with re-sizing?


----------



## Elchimpster

Whatchu got Senior Cabbage?
ordohereticus at g mail dot com


----------



## Anphicar

Send it to me in a pm. 

I'll resize it, and send it back.

Also--

You can download Irfanview. 

I use it for quick pic-resizing. Its free, easy to use and easy to install. 

The whole process of dling, installing and reszing a few pics takes about 4 minutes.


----------



## jigplums

Anphicar said:


> you can download Irfanview.
> 
> I use it for quick pic-resizing. Its free, easy to use and easy to install.
> 
> The whole process of dling, installing and reszing a few pics takes about 4 minutes.


I thought that was spam for a minute there


----------



## LongBeard

Being generally rubbish with computers I have a word based picture that I've nicked of the GW website, Is there anyone out there that could help me out with the editing side please! :? 
Cheers!


----------



## Elchimpster

I could help.
ordohereticus at gmail dot com


----------



## LongBeard

> I could help.
> ordohereticus at gmail dot com


I'll send the word file later on tonight.
cheers!


----------



## LongBeard

Infamous Zombie picture added.
Cheers Elchimpster!


----------



## Jezlad

Shaking hands on the podium. Profile pics don't get any better than that - no matter how necrotic!!


----------



## Elric of Melnibone

I do not seem to be able to upload an Avatar ??

It is only 14Kb

Advice please 



I think the pixel size is too big (110x150)...could someone resize for me please



Found a resizing website...so sorted


----------



## The Wraithlord

Just added one of me and my badass car


----------



## the cabbage

Living proof that a 35 year old dog can be taught new tricks. I have re-sized a picture and added to my profile.

For the americans on the board this picture was taken by 'Flo', a sergeant in the 82nd Airborne.


----------



## Jezlad

Great photo Cabbage.

We used to race Donkeys out there too. Anjything to pass the time eh?


----------



## pathwinder14

My ugly mug is up.


----------



## the cabbage

Jezlad said:


> Great photo Cabbage.
> 
> We used to race Donkeys out there too. Anjything to pass the time eh?


It was never a race, it was all the poor animal could do to hold me up.

Although I was carrying body armour full webbing and 300 rounds of ammunition. :lol:


----------



## Jezlad

What do they arm you guys with over there?

I was always the Minimi or GPMG gunner. When the shit hits the fan I'd rather be armed with small arms - the big belt feeders are too cumbersome to get accurate rounds on the enemy.


----------



## the cabbage

I was on my own attached to US units in advance of the NATO takeover of RC south.

So I was armed with the L85A2, six mags and and most of an extra bandolier. Soon adds up!

Add grenades and a pistol and I was probably topping the scales at 350lbs!! But we moved everywhere by M1114 so no probs.


----------



## Warboss Dakka

How was the animal's temper? Probably better than my HMMWV, couldn't keep it running in the dust to save our lives. Luckily I wasn't carrying an m-240 or combat lifesaver pack, just my full combat load and grenades for my m-203.


----------



## the cabbage

The thing stood absolutely still when his owner wasn't beating him with a stick.

Gave him a bottle of water in my helmet and the afghan thought I was mental.


----------



## pathwinder14

Is the self photo option no longer working?


----------



## Jezlad

I'm going through the mods adding them one at a time. I'll do that one shortly


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

whats the L85A2 like?

im only 15 but when im 18 im heading for the army, probably sooner.

already interested in all the guns and grenades and well almost anything army or spec ops  

*bang*

woops there goes my gun again, bloody birds.


----------



## Jezlad

I don't think the changes they made are that significant. A redesigned Gas plug builds more pressure and forces the working parts back harder to recock, plus it has a new shaped cocking lever thats designed to direct brass cases away from you - usually down your mates shirt!!

My advice if you're joining the army is do something that either pays on the higher band - signals, reme tech etc or gain a trade / career that can continue when you leave the army.

If you're a career soldier it isn't that important the time you finish your 22 you'll be very qualified.
One other thing - don't go down the loan path and try to invest in a property whilst serving. If i'd followed my own advice life would of been so much easier now - just talking from my experience. 

Oh and don't let the recruiting office con you, they're wankers who'll try t persuade you to join their regiment.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

your advice is duly noted, thanks. i was simply going for your average infantry man and serve for 3 years before trying out for special forces, as i prefer CT and HR to anything else. if not ill join a sniper regiment, i prefer working either with very few team mates or completely alone ( and i do know snipers work in two's)


----------



## the cabbage

If you need any advice pm me, however if you are serious about the alone bit then have a serious think.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

yea i have thought about it, mayb after a career in spec ops or sniper reg. also, i live in NZ and so i would prbbly have to join the NZ army (CRAP). is it possible to get a transfer from the NZ army to the US Army / able to try out for the US Marines?


----------



## Elchimpster

No. US Army/ Marines would require citizenship I believe. I know US forces train with other armed forces regularly. I got to train with some SAS guys once (cool guys, also the most foul-mouthed guys I've ever heard) and we trained with the Germans a lot (stationed in Germany at the time).

I believe you'll find that what folks believe the service is like, and the reality of it is vastly different.

As a former soldier, Infantryman, Paratrooper, etc, I have to admit, that I spent a fair share of time mowing lawns. Cleaned a lot of weapons, swept a lot of floors and lines at the motor pool. Lots of inspections and busy-work.

We spent 8 months out of the year either deployed to foreign lands (UN Peacekeeping, NATO missions, etc, and went on a lot of mounted and dismounted patrols (Humvees) and occasional air-mobile patrols. When not doing that we watched TV, played on the xbox/ ps2, and shined boots, pressed uniforms, and studied for board exams. ) or went on field excercises where we draw ammunition, and go through series' of drills where we learned how to clear defiles, MOUT sites, etc.
We stood in formation in the rain, snow a lot. Lots of road marching, weekly 12-15 milers, monthly 25 milers to keep our legs/ feet in shape.

In garrison we mowed lawns, did "hey you" details and otherwise stayed out of sight as much as possible.

More than anything you learn that the army is largely a big "Dog and Pony" show. Toy soldiers lined up in rows, and placed in harm's way on occasion by big officers and politicians who all want to be promoted. You jump through a lot of hoops, and really, it's one of the easiest jobs in the world.

All you have to do really is show up, in the prescribed uniform, mostly in good shape, and do what you are told. An 8th grader can do that.

As far as going SF or some other elite force, you need to warm up to the idea that it is harder than anything you've imagined. Physically and mentally. Your mind needs to be in the right place, and you have to be 110% dedicated. Trust me, I went through 4 weeks of Ranger school only to break an ankle. There was no way I was going to recycle through that (even though I could have gone back...no way)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

how long do you have to be in America for to gain citizenship? or i could head for the NZ SAS. what about the UK?


----------



## Elchimpster

Citizenship can take a while (years), usually you'll have a visa to work, go to school, and eventualy apply for citizenship, jump through some hoops, get checked out. Usually it takes 5 years to become a naturalized citizen. (You need to be a resident for 5 years before you can apply).


----------



## Viscount Vash

They seem to take anybody from Fiji but I don't know about NZ Citizens.
Best bet is to check the UK Army Home Page mate.

US Marines, NZ SAS not setting your sights low are you! 
UK wise you could possibly go for SBS (which is Special Boat Service if you Don't know) SAS or the new Special Recon unit (Soz name escapes me at the moment).


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

i never set my sights low when it come to something like this, i have jus finished watching a show about civvies goin through SAS training and its only the frst 2 days. looks like hell, but i guess i reach the points where you can keep going easily and i dont give up without one heck of a fight. 

when doing something like the long drag or the first selection exercise, cant remeber the name, i have a natural tendency to prefer to move quickly and in the next one, the 'escape from POW camp' i love that sortof hide and seek stuff and most definitly work hard at not being found, i have often been called hard-out when doing something like that with mates.

as for 110% for Spec Ops, i am a very dedicated person when it comes to loyalty to a group or person, and beleive me ive had my fair share of hell experiences.

i am totally dedicated to getting to Spec ops and i will do everything i can to get there. i am already wanting to go to a miltary shooting range for mi 16th brthday and i already belong to a shooting club. also im joining a gym ASAP to get into better shape and tone the already physically strong body i have, particularly upper body stuff.


----------

